# Female rabbit needs a new loving home in New York!



## jeeves (Jul 11, 2015)

:brown-bunny:brown-bunny:brown-bunny:brown-bunny:brown-bunny

I have an adorable ~4 year old rabbit named Jeeves who's in need of a new home. She is very friendly and sociable around other pets, including cats, dogs, and yes, rabbits. She likes being carried and taken on walks in her leash.

I am looking for a caring owner, preferably one with other rabbits or friendly pets she can socialize with. She's very sweet & needs company.
SHE IS NOT SPAYED, so she cannot be around any un-neutered males!

We are located in Long Island, New York, driving distance from NYC.

Please contact me at(edited to remove personal info) for more info if you're in the area and interested!!

NOTE: When adopted, you can also recieve her leash, indoor & outdoor cage, and any left over hay/food we have!!

:brown-bunny:brown-bunny:brown-bunny:brown-bunny:brown-bunny


----------



## Newtothis (Jul 11, 2015)

She's soo cute, I'm in New York too I wish I could have her &#128525;&#128525;


----------

